
LucidCatcher – Real Benefits from Dreams - luciding
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/luciding/lucidcatcher-real-benefits-from-dreams
======
luciding
Hi Guys, AMA – kickstarter live now, and we're done with 3 years of research.
What do you know about lucid dreaming?

